# house move



## ashleyjoalexander (May 31, 2020)

Hello everyone,

My husband and i are considering moving to Rhodes next year 2021. I am a planner and cant and dont want to go into anything blind. 
So basically i want to know everything, what i need to do before moving, what to do when i get there, how much a weekly shop is, how to do tax and where. everything. any knowledge insight would be most appreciated. i have lived aboard before in south west France so not unaware of language barriers and difficulties. 
we will have two young children who will eventually need schooling, so any information there would be great too. 
We are looking to rent, so information or what i need for that would also be good. We have enough money to keep us going to over a year to find if it works for us, work etc.
we would like to live some where between Rhodes and Lindos.

Thank you for taking the time to read and reply to my message
All the best
Ashley


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What field of work would you be looking for?


----------

